# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Excel Forum mass emailing "100+ Excel Dashboards just for you" without remove link?

## buttonsrtoys

Not impressed that I just received a mass emailing without a remove-from-future-mailings link at the bottom. I believe that may actually be illegal, but in the very least it's very uncool.

----------


## romperstomper

There was an unsubscribe link on mine.

----------


## Haseeb A

Me too with unsubscribe. But on the link, I can see only around 77 dashboards not 100+. So where are the others? Am I missing something?

----------

